# Isla mujeres on the Outta Here



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

down here on the boat, trying to upload some pictures from the fishing and the upload keeps failing, could be the wifi, could be the forum. any advice.

pat


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

file may be to big...open the pic in paint and resize it to whatever format you save it as....you can find the sizes when you try to attach it


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I noticed Arch put up this report on Facebook yesterday from Isla. He's not on his boat, but one called the kin m I think.


You and sixty six sailfish releases…66 sailfish releases! Congrats to John Bailey for excellent angling skills today! Arch is having a great time putting John on these fish and enjoying the excellent fishing conditions. Looking forward to another great day tomorrow!


----------

